# Problems with MeCoffee PID in Silvia



## Garry C (Feb 17, 2020)

Hello all

I bought the MeCoffee PID (the BLE/Android model) for a Siliva about 2 years ago, and it's now behaving strangely and I wanted to share my experience, in case anyone had seen/heard of anything similar which could help me solve the issue.

I've set it up solely as a PID for the boiler temp on expresso shot (pre-infusion is something I do myself, so don't need the PID for that).

On Saturday, I turned it on as normal, did a quick flush to clean and ensure the boiler was full, and left it to it. I pottered and came back abourt 7 or 8 mins later to pull my first shot and it was stone cold. I then checked the meBarrista app and it wasn't linked. So I took the top off, and checked all connectors and closed it up.

Now the bluetooth works - it sends the temperature data to the app so I can see what the temp is, but the thermostat doesn't respond to the shut off at 100.5 celsius. It just keeps climbing - it seems to level off around 110 or more (or at least the temperature increase rate slows considerably). Here's a graph to show - https://mecoffee.nl/share/5e4a471bb6435

I have emailed Jan, however I don't think I'll get a response...

Does anyone have any ideas as to what's needed to fix this, or if there's anyone (ideally SW London) who is able to repair?

thanks!

Garry


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Well, as it has failed after 2 years, I would expect that it's the switching component that has failed, rather than the controller which is talking to your phone.

The image I found online showed it was using a pair of ST electronics T635 Triacs and those are possibly the easiest parts to check out. You want an electronics place to sort it I think.

Edit: There's an electrolytic cap in there too, which may also have failed after 2 years in the somewhat hostile environment of an espresso machine. But an electronics expert will be able to find the duff bit and replace it.


----------



## Garry C (Feb 17, 2020)

Allikat - thank you so much. I'm not an electronics expert but there's a computer repair place nearby so this should be relatively easy for them...

All week I've been using the temp readings via bluetooth and hovering by the machine to flick the switch at precisely 100.5c, which has been a temporary fix, but today it stopped communicating with the amp entirely (it did this shortly after I orginally installed it). In any case, will open it up again tonight and re-check all connections and photograph the board to show the repair place and get some views.

Failing that, I think it's an AUBER for me...


----------



## JeanDit (Mar 22, 2020)

Hello Garry,

I have the exact same issue. It even made my security heat switch engage twice - I'm getting nervous about this. Any solutions?


----------

